# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑΙΚΑ

## apollonas

εχω ενα φωτοβολταικο που βγαζει 80 w  12 v
τι μπαταρια πρεπει να παρω, ποσα AH

----------


## κολας

εστω οτι το χρησιμοποιεις όλο τον χρονο, αρα βαλε εναν μεσω ορο ορών τον χρόνο 4 ώρες οπότε: 4x80=240wh την ημέρα θα παραγει το πανελ σου! αρα 240/12v που ειναι το συστημα σου =20ah.Παρε μια μπαταρία 12v περιπου στα 30ah και είσαι καλημένος!

----------


## apollonas

ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕς ah?

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕς ah?



Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που δίνεις.. μπαταρία(ες) με περισσότερα ah δεν θα προλαβαίνει να την γεμίσει.

----------


## apollonas

αυτο θελω να ρωτησω , πως υπολογιζουμε με βαση την ισχη που βγαζει ενα φωτοβολταικο ποσα ah γεμιζει σε ποσο χρονο?

----------


## κολας

Οντως δεν θα γεμιζει ποτε η μπαταρία.Εκτος και αν πάρεις και άλλο πανελ,τότε αλλαζουν τα πραγματα!Ειναι δωρον αδωρο να παρεις μεγαλητερη μπαταρια!

----------


## taxideytis

τι θα χρησιμοποιείς με την μπαταρία; Θα δουλέυει μέρα νύχτα;


ουσιαστικά το πάνελ σου θα δίνει σε καλό ήλιο πές 4 amper....αν δεν αδειάζεις την μπαταρία τότε;   θα γεμίζει και την επομένη ημέρα και πάει λέγοντας..
οπότε πές μας τι θέλεις να κάνεις ...η πιο απλά ημερήσια το φορτίο που φευγει απο την μπαταρία, να έιναι μικρότερο απο εκείνο που δίνει το πάνελ...
και έχουμε και τις νύχτες, και έχουμε και τις συνεφιές και πάει λέγοντας

----------


## apollonas

ωραια χωρις φορτιο το συγκεκριμενο φωτοβολταικο μια μπαταρια 30ah σε ποση ωρα τι φορτιζει?

----------


## makatas

30Ah / 5A= 6h μέγιστης ηλιοφάνειας

----------


## apollonas

ενα ψυγειο μεγαλο ειναι γυρω στα 90 w , 2 λαμπες απο 15 w , και μια τηλεοραση 50 w
H τηλεοραση θα δουλευει 4 ωρες, το ψυγειο 24 ωρες και οι λαμπες 6 ωρες

οποτε εχουμε για τις λαμπες 2*15*6=180
η τηλεοραση 50*4=200
και το ψυγειο 90*24=2160
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 2540
σωστα μεχρι εδω?

Με αυτο το φορτιο για αυτονομια μιας μερας, πως θα υπολογισουμε ολο το συστημα μας?

----------


## picdev

αρχικά υπολογίζεις πόσες ώρες φορτίζει το πάνελ σου τη μέρα, τώρα το καλοκαίρι νομίζω οτι βάζεις 7 ώρες , 
απο εκεί πέρα διαλέγεις και την ανάλογη μπαταρία, 
το φωτοβολταικό που έχεις δεν κάνει ούτε για πλάκα, θες 1000watt να πεις οτι θα κάνεις κάτι και θα είσαι άνετος και μια μέρα που δεν θα έχει τόσο ήλιο

----------


## makatas

Οι συσκευές σου λοιπόν ζητούν 2540 Wh.
Ωραία τα υπολόγισες γιατί λοιπόν δεν συνεχίζεις ομοίως.
Έστω καλοκαίρι... το πάνελ δίνει ας πούμε 70w για 3 ώρες (μεσημέρι), 40W για 2 ώρες (νωρίς απόγευμα και πριν μεσημέρι) και 20W για 3 ώρες (πρωί και απόγευμα). Σύνολο 210+80+60= 350Wh.
Σωστά τα βλέπεις...απέχουμε χαωδώς. Με λίγα λόγια θες κι άλλο πάνελ για αυτές τις καταναλώσεις. Και φαντάσου το χειμώνα που αυτά τα ποσά θα μπορούσαν να πέσουν και κάτω από τα μισά!
Κάνε αντίστοιχους υπολογισμούς, αγνοώντας προς το παρόν τις μπαταρίες... θα δεις τι πάνελ χρειάζεσαι και μετά συζητάμε τι μπαταρίες.

----------


## apollonas

οχι δεν λεω για το φωτοβολταικο αυτο, γενικα μιλαω για τον τροπο υπολογισμου

----------


## apollonas

> Οι συσκευές σου λοιπόν ζητούν 2540 Wh.
> Ωραία τα υπολόγισες γιατί λοιπόν δεν συνεχίζεις ομοίως.
> Έστω καλοκαίρι... το πάνελ δίνει ας πούμε 70w για 3 ώρες (μεσημέρι), 40W για 2 ώρες (νωρίς απόγευμα και πριν μεσημέρι) και 20W για 3 ώρες (πρωί και απόγευμα). Σύνολο 210+80+60= 350Wh.
> Σωστά τα βλέπεις...απέχουμε χαωδώς. Με λίγα λόγια θες κι άλλο πάνελ για αυτές τις καταναλώσεις. Και φαντάσου το χειμώνα που αυτά τα ποσά θα μπορούσαν να πέσουν και κάτω από τα μισά!
> Κάνε αντίστοιχους υπολογισμούς, αγνοώντας προς το παρόν τις μπαταρίες... θα δεις τι πάνελ χρειάζεσαι και μετά συζητάμε τι μπαταρίες.



Γυρω στα 650 w πανελ ?

----------


## apollonas

και οι μπαταριες πρεπει να ειναι συνολο 1300wh?

----------


## apollonas

δηλαδη 108 AH ?

----------


## makatas

Βάλτα κάτω σε ένα χαρτί, αφού βλέπεις πως τα υπολογίζεις.
Μετά υπολόγισε στις καταναλώσεις σου ένα +20% για περίεργες περιπτώσεις και για απόσταση ασφαλείας.
Για τις μπαταρίες μην το υπολογίζεις ημερησίως αλλά σε βάθος εβδομάδας. Δεν θες να αδειάσουν οι μπαταρίες και να μην δουλεύει το ψυγείο και να σου χαλάσουν τα τρόφιμα!
Γενικώς πάντως, να θεωρήσεις ότι χρειάζεσαι πολύ πάνω από ότι δείξουν οι υπολογισμοί σου... με λίγα λόγια δεν θα σου βγει φτηνό το συστηματάκι.

----------


## apollonas

ΓΙΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ....

----------


## apollonas

Μεχρι εκει σωστα τα υπολογισα?

----------


## makatas

Δεν βλέπω κάτι... επίσης μην διπλοποστάρεις, κάνε τις προσθήκες σου μέσω Επεξεργασίας μηνύματος στο τελευταίο σου μήνυμα.

----------


## vasilllis

> εστω οτι το χρησιμοποιεις όλο τον χρονο, αρα βαλε εναν μεσω ορο ορών τον χρόνο 4 ώρες οπότε: 4x80=240wh την ημέρα θα παραγει το πανελ σου! αρα 240/12v που ειναι το συστημα σου =20ah.Παρε μια μπαταρία 12v περιπου στα 30ah και είσαι καλημένος!




βρε θηριο 4*80= 240 κανει;;;;

----------


## taxideytis

ξεκίνα απο εδώ...

http://www.iqsolarpower.com/demands.htm

----------


## apollonas

..................................................  ...

----------


## κολας

Εχεις δικιο με ττοια ζεστη πρεπει να κολισε το μυαλο μου.οποτε 320wh

----------


## genesis

> ενα ψυγειο μεγαλο ειναι γυρω στα 90 w , 2 λαμπες απο 15 w , και μια τηλεοραση 50 w
> H τηλεοραση θα δουλευει 4 ωρες, το ψυγειο 24 ωρες και οι λαμπες 6 ωρες
> 
> οποτε εχουμε για τις λαμπες 2*15*6=180
> η τηλεοραση 50*4=200
> και το ψυγειο 90*24=2160
> ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 2540
> σωστα μεχρι εδω?
> 
> Με αυτο το φορτιο για αυτονομια μιας μερας, πως θα υπολογισουμε ολο το συστημα μας?



Γενικά σωστός ο υπολογισμός μέχρι εδώ με μερικές παρατηρήσεις...
1. αν το ψυγείο είναι ενεργειακής κλάσης Α ή Α+, η κατανάλωσή του μπορεί να είναι αρκετά χαμηλότερη, ακόμη και κάτω από 1000Wh / ημέρα. Σκέψου ότι δεν λειτουργεί συνεχώς όλο το 24ωρο (εκτός αν έχει πρόβλημα).
2. Θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις πλήθος άλλων μικρότερων συσκευών όπως φορτιστές κιν. τηλεφώνων, ενισχυτές TV, μικροσυσκευές κουζίνας (π.χ. multi-mixer, φούρνος μικροκυμάτων), στεγνωτήριο μαλλιών ταξιδίου (<1500W) τα οποία δεν έχουν πολύ μεγάλη κατανάλωση (είτε γιατί είναι μικρής ισχύος είτε γιατί λειτουργούν για πολύ λίγο), βελτιώνουν πολύ τις συνθήκες διαβίωσης σε ένα εξοχικό σπίτι, παρόλα αυτά πρέπει να τα συνυπολογίσεις στο περίπου.
3. Από την εκτίμηση ημερήσιας κατανάλωσης που κάνεις (οι 2540Wh είναι μια ρεαλιστική εκτίμηση) θα πρέπει να προσθέσεις περίπου 20 - 25% απώλειες σε μπαταρίες και inverter.

Άρα θα πρέπει τα Φ/Β να παράγουν περίπου 3000 - 3500Wh / ημέρα κατ' ελάχιστο ώστε να είσαι "ίσα βάρκα, ίσα νερά".
Σωστά υπολογίζεις κάπου ότι χρειάζεσαι γύρω στα 650Wp Φ/Β για να παράγεις αυτήν την ενέργεια κατά την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο.

Για τις μπαταρίες προτείνω οπωσδήποτε μπαταρίες βαθιάς εκφόρτισης με αντοχή τουλάχιστον 500 κύκλων σε βάθος εκφόρτισης 80% και χωρητικότητα τέτοια ώστε να αποθηκεύουν περίπου 2 ημερών κατανάλωση.....Τουλάχιστον 600Ah @12V.

Χρειάζεσαι inverter γύρω στα 1000 - 1500W καθαρού ημιτόνου (για να μπορείς να λειτουργήσεις και φορτία ισχύος γύρω στο 1kW που χρειάζονται περιστασιακά). Αν είναι επεκτάσιμος (δηλαδή παραλληλίζεται με όμοια μηχανήματα για μελλοντική αύξηση της ισχύος) είναι κάτι που θα εκτιμήσεις πολύ στο μέλλον.
Αν είναι και inverter / charger με ενσωματωμένο μεταγωγικό διακόπτη θα μπορείς να υποβοηθήσεις το σύστημά σου με μια μικρή γεννήτρια όταν τον χειμώνα η ηλιοφάνεια θα είναι πολύ λιγότερη ή όταν θα γίνεται υπερκατανάλωση για οποιονδήποτε λόγο.

----------


## stinger

μια ερωτηση 
θελω σε μια εξοχη να βαλω ενα πανελ 80w με 70Ah μπαταρια βαθιας εκφορτισης και ινβερτερ 1000w (τροποποιημενου ημιτονου) για να δουλευε ενα ψυγειο μονιμα και περιστασιακα μια οικονομικη λαμπα 15w...το ψυγειο δεν ξερω ποσα βατ ειναι ομως..πως μπορω να υπολογισω την καταναλωση που μπορει να εχει???
μονοκρυσταλικο η πολυκρυσταλικο πανελ ειναι καλυτερο???

----------


## genesis

Το ψυγείο αν είναι ενεργειακής κλάσης Α ή καλύτερο θα χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον 1kWh / ημέρα. Αν είναι παλιό μπορεί να θέλει 2, 3kWh ή και περισσότερες.
Έστω ότι θέλει περίπου 1kWh / ημέρα....η λάμπα είναι αμελητέα...
Μαζί με τις απώλειες χρειάζεται να παράγεις πάνω από 1300Wh / ημέρα συνεπώς χρειάζεσαι τουλάχιστον 300Wp φωτοβολταϊκών (με απλό ρυθμιστή PWM) για το καλοκαίρι.
Η μπαταρία σου θα πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 200 - 300Ah @12V για να "αντέξει" αυτήν την ημερήσια κατανάλωση.





> μονοκρυσταλικο η πολυκρυσταλικο πανελ ειναι καλυτερο???



Επί της ουσίας δεν σε ενδιαφέρει.....Εσύ αγοράζεις *ισχύ* (watt) οπότε η μικρή διαφορά στον *βαθμό απόδοσης* που έχουν μεταξύ τους σε αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορο.
Η ποιότητά τους ως προς την αξιοπιστία τους και την διάρκεια ζωής τους είναι η ίδια.....το πολυκρυσταλλικό έχει λίγο καλύτερη απόδοση σε διάχυτη ακτινοβολία...εγώ θα το προτιμούσα αν και για τόσο μικρές εγκαταστάσεις δεν έχει σημασία.

----------


## apollonas

Ένας ακόμη σημαντικός δείκτης είναι αυτός          που μας παρέχει την πληροφορία σχετικά με τον ρυθμό εκφόρτισης με βάση          τον οποίο ο συσσωρευτής μπορεί να δώσει τις αναγραφόμενες Ah. Έτσι, 100          Ah *C20* σημαίνει ότι οι 100 Ah επιτυγχάνονται όταν η σταδιακή εκφόρτιση          διαρκεί 20 ώρες. Για λιγότερες ώρες (π.χ. *C10*, 10 ώρες) παίρνουμε          λιγότερες Ah, ενώ σε σταδιακή εκφόρτιση περισσότερων ωρών (π.χ. *C100*,          100 ώρες) παίρνουμε σημαντικά περισσότερες Ah.

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΝ ΤΑ 100 ΑΜΠΕΡ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΩΡΑ  ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΔΩΣΕΙ? Δεν το πολυκαταλαβα αυτο.....

----------


## vasilllis

> Ένας ακόμη σημαντικός δείκτης είναι αυτός          που μας παρέχει την πληροφορία σχετικά με τον ρυθμό εκφόρτισης με βάση          τον οποίο ο συσσωρευτής μπορεί να δώσει τις αναγραφόμενες Ah. Έτσι, 100          Ah *C20* σημαίνει ότι οι 100 Ah επιτυγχάνονται όταν η σταδιακή εκφόρτιση          διαρκεί 20 ώρες. Για λιγότερες ώρες (π.χ. *C10*, 10 ώρες) παίρνουμε          λιγότερες Ah, ενώ σε σταδιακή εκφόρτιση περισσότερων ωρών (π.χ. *C100*,          100 ώρες) παίρνουμε σημαντικά περισσότερες Ah.
> 
> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΝ ΤΑ 100 ΑΜΠΕΡ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΩΡΑ  ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΔΩΣΕΙ? Δεν το πολυκαταλαβα αυτο.....



Oxi .ΜΙα μπαταρια c10 εχει υπολογιστει να δωσει τα ΑΗ που αναγραφει σε 10 ωρες.
Μια μπαταρια που θα αδειαζει μεσα σε 1 ωρα με μαθηματικη ακριβεια δεν θα βγαλει χρονο.
Πρεπει να υπολογιστει ο χρονος εκφορτισης με βαση τις μελετες που κανουν οι κατασκευαστες μπαταριων(c10,20,100 κλπ) δηλ.10 ωρες 20,100.
Οπως επισης μια μπαταρια δεν δινει τα ΑΗ που αναγραφει σε βαθος χρονου.δηλ. μετα απο 6 μηνες.

----------


## apollonas

Δηλαδη οσο μικροτερο το c τοσο καλυτερο?
Αν μια μπαταρια π.χ. c20 100 ah δωσει το 50% της ενεργειας της σε 1 ωρα παλι θα εχει προβλημα?

----------


## vasilllis

και βεβαια θα εχει  προβλημα.σχεδιαστηκε να ξεφορτιζει σε 20 ωρες και οχι σε 2.
οταν θα γινει αυτο 5-10 φορες δεν θα εχουν προβλημα,αλλα μακροχρονια θα καταστραφουν πολυ γρηγορα.
γιατι ομως το σκεφτεσαι ετσι;
τι συστημα θες να φτιαξεις που θα αδειαζει σε 2 ωρες;
συνηθως η μελετη που κανουν ειναι 12-24-48 ωρες εκφορτισης για αυτο τον λογο εχουν μελετηθει ετσι  αυτες οι μπαταριες.
αλλιως κοιτα για αλλου τυπου.

----------


## stdio

για να εχετε μια εικονα πραγματικη:
εχω πανελ 230 βατ συνολικα, κοντρολερ MPPT, μπαταριες συνολικα 240 αμπερωρια για κλαρκ με υγρα ανοικτου τυπου.
 Καταναλωσεις :
ενα ψυγειο μονοπορτο μιικρο 120 λιτρα Α κλας που λειτουργει με ινβερτερ 600 βατ καθαρου ημιτονου
λαμπες 12 βολτ 9 και 11 βατ οικονομικες και λεντ 2 και 3 βατ
μια μικρη τηλεοραση 12 βολτ 20 βατ
περιστασιακα χρησιμοποιουνται μικροσυσκευες, φορτιστες τηλεφωνου, μπαταριων, μιξερ κλπ
Το σπιτι ειναι στο χωριο, χωρις ΔΕΗ , χρησιμοποιηται μονο καλοκαιρι και αυτη την εποχη οι μπαταριες δεν πεφτουν ποτε κατω απο 12 βολτ

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> Ένας ακόμη σημαντικός δείκτης είναι αυτός          που μας παρέχει την πληροφορία σχετικά με τον ρυθμό εκφόρτισης με βάση          τον οποίο ο συσσωρευτής μπορεί να δώσει τις αναγραφόμενες Ah. *Έτσι, 100          Ah C20 σημαίνει ότι οι 100 Ah επιτυγχάνονται όταν η σταδιακή εκφόρτιση          διαρκεί 20 ώρες.* Για λιγότερες ώρες (π.χ. *C10*, 10 ώρες) παίρνουμε          λιγότερες Ah, ενώ σε σταδιακή εκφόρτιση περισσότερων ωρών (π.χ. *C100*,          100 ώρες) παίρνουμε σημαντικά περισσότερες Ah.
> 
> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΝ ΤΑ 100 ΑΜΠΕΡ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΩΡΑ  ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΔΩΣΕΙ? Δεν το πολυκαταλαβα αυτο.....



*Μια ολοκαίνουργια μπαταρία 12 v με ονομαστική χωρητικότητα 100 Αh βαθιάς εκφόρτισης 80% τύπου Marine* *πολύ εύκολα θα αποδειχτεί εν χρήση περίπου 35Ah μπαταρία. Για να βγάλεις το ποσοστό του συντελεστή απόδοσης της μπαταρίας που θα σου δώσει σε 20 ώρες συνεχόμενα (COP 20)**,διαιρείς την συνολική ονομαστική χωρητικότητα της μπαταρίας σου (π.χ. 100Ah) με το 20 -> 100 διά του 20 = 5A**. Υπολογίζεις εκ νέου το ποσό αυτό στο 80% (DOD -> depth of discharge) της μπαταρίας σου. Συνολικά* *μπορεί να σου δώσει 20 ώρες συνεχόμενης κατανάλωσης στην εν λόγω ένταση 1,4 A, από μια 12 v μπαταρία** βαθιάς εκφόρτισης 80% ονομαστικής χωρητικότητας 100Αh (κατά τον κατασκευαστή της)* :Sneaky2: 

Συμβουλή: Όσο ψάχνεσαι με άχρηστη πανάρχαια τεχνολογία φθοράς (π.χ. φωτοβολταικά κ.α), συνέχεια φθορά θα έχεις στις μπαταρίες κτλ. Να θυμάσαι:  *Οτι δεν ωφελεί..βλάπτει!*  :Wink:

----------


## katmadas

> Συμβουλή: Όσο ψάχνεσαι με άχρηστη πανάρχαια τεχνολογία φθοράς (π.χ.  φωτοβολταικά κ.α), συνέχεια φθορά θα έχεις στις μπαταρίες κτλ. Να  θυμάσαι:  *Οτι δεν ωφελεί..βλάπτει!*



Συνεχισε το κιολας αμα ειναι γιατι δεν σε πιανω..................... :Hammer:

----------


## vasilllis

> *Μια ολοκαίνουργια μπαταρία 12 v με ονομαστική χωρητικότητα 100 Αh βαθιάς εκφόρτισης 80%* *πολύ εύκολα θα αποδειχτεί εν χρήση περίπου 35Ah μπαταρία. Για να βγάλεις το ποσοστό του συντελεστή απόδοσης της μπαταρίας που θα σου δώσει σε 20 ώρες συνεχόμενα (COP 20)**,διαιρείς την συνολική ονομαστική χωρητικότητα της μπαταρίας σου (π.χ. 100Ah) με το 20 -> 100 διά του 20 = 5A**. Υπολογίζεις εκ νέου το ποσό αυτό στο 80% (DOD -> depth of discharge) της μπαταρίας σου. Συνολικά* *μπορεί να σου δώσει 20 ώρες συνεχόμενης κατανάλωσης στην εν λόγω ένταση 1,4 A, από μια 12 v μπαταρία** βαθιάς εκφόρτισης 80% ονομαστικής χωρητικότητας 100Αh (κατά τον κατασκευαστή της)*
> 
> Συμβουλή: Όσο ψάχνεσαι με άχρηστη πανάρχαια τεχνολογία φθοράς (π.χ. φωτοβολταικά κ.α), συνέχεια φθορά θα έχεις στις μπαταρίες κτλ. Να θυμάσαι:  *Οτι δεν ωφελεί..βλάπτει!*




εδω σε εχασα και εγω.δηλαδη μια μπαταρια 100ΑΗ εσυ την εκανες 35?
Τοσες μελετες που κανουν εδω και υπολογιζουν οτι χρειαζεται 1-2-3 μπαταριες και δουλευεουν πως γινεται?τι 1,4 παλι με ποιον τυπο βγαινει?

Καλο ειναι αφου συμβουλευεις για αποφυγη των αχρηστων πηγων να προτεινεις καποια διαφορετικη στην περιπτωση του.

----------


## vasilllis

> για να εχετε μια εικονα πραγματικη:
> εχω πανελ 230 βατ συνολικα, κοντρολερ MPPT, μπαταριες συνολικα 240 αμπερωρια για κλαρκ με υγρα ανοικτου τυπου.
>  Καταναλωσεις :
> ενα ψυγειο μονοπορτο μιικρο 120 λιτρα Α κλας που λειτουργει με ινβερτερ 600 βατ καθαρου ημιτονου
> λαμπες 12 βολτ 9 και 11 βατ οικονομικες και λεντ 2 και 3 βατ
> μια μικρη τηλεοραση 12 βολτ 20 βατ
> περιστασιακα χρησιμοποιουνται μικροσυσκευες, φορτιστες τηλεφωνου, μπαταριων, μιξερ κλπ
> Το σπιτι ειναι στο χωριο, χωρις ΔΕΗ , χρησιμοποιηται μονο καλοκαιρι και αυτη την εποχη οι μπαταριες δεν πεφτουν ποτε κατω απο 12 βολτ




αρα 230w*6Hr=1380WH εχεις την ημερα απο το πανελ.
Καταναλωσεις:
1000wh ψυγειο
20*5hr + 5*5Hr= 125wh φωτισμος
20*5=100wh tv
συνολο 1225 wh καταναλωση μπολικα μπολικα

Πες μας και τον λογο του συστηματος,δεν υπαρχει δεη?αυθαιρετο?
κοστος?
ενδεικτικα αν ξερεις τι θα πληρωνες τον χρονο σε δεη?απο γειτονα?
το κοστος ολου του συστηματος?

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> εδω σε εχασα και εγω.δηλαδη μια μπαταρια 100ΑΗ εσυ την εκανες 35?
> Τοσες μελετες που κανουν εδω και υπολογιζουν οτι χρειαζεται 1-2-3 μπαταριες και δουλευεουν πως γινεται?τι 1,4 παλι με ποιον τυπο βγαινει?
> 
> Καλο ειναι αφου συμβουλευεις για αποφυγη των αχρηστων πηγων να προτεινεις καποια διαφορετικη στην περιπτωση του.



Καλημέρα και σε ευχαριστώ που ρώτησες διότι παρέλειψα να γράψω πάνω, ότι αφορά τις μπαταρίες Heavy duty τύπου Marine. Είχα την ευκαιρία στην προηγούμενη εργασία μου με συνάδελφο ηλεκτρολόγο στα σκάφη αναψυχής να τεστάρουμε στο COP 20 τους με ελεγχόμενο φορτίο τις καινούργιες μπαταρίες που αντικαθιστούσαμε στα σκάφη. Καμία δεν απέδιδε στο ποσοστό COP 20 ωρών συνεχόμενα σύμφωνα με την ονομαστική χωρητικότητα τους κατα τον κατασκευαστή. 

Ονομαστική χωρητικότητα π.χ. 100Ah διαιρείς με τον αριθμό 20 (COP 20) = 5 Α. Υπολογίζεις εκ νέου το ποσό βάση του DOD 80%, άρα 80 διά του 5 = 16 δηλαδή 1.6 Α. Σε μία τέτοια μπαταρία 100Ah marine καινούργια στην πρώτη δοκιμή με ελεγχόμενο φορτίο 1.6 Α κράτησε συνεχόμενα 18 ώρες περίπου μέχρι τα 12v. Στην δεύτερη δοκιμή με ελεγχόμενο φορτίο 1.4 Α αυτή τη φορά κράτησε συνεχόμενα 19 ώρες και κάμποσα λεπτά μέχρι τα 12v. 

Για να μην δημιουργούνται παρανοήσεις δεν ειπώθηκε κάτι για τις πηγές ενέργειας! Ανέφερα τις εσκεμμένες άχρηστες τεχνολογίες φθοράς που μας δώσανε και συνέχεια πληρώνεις και ξαναπληρώνεις και πάλι ούτε εσύ ωφελείσε ούτε το περιβάλλον γύρω σου. Προτείνω μια νέα τεχνολογία ωφέλιμη σε όλα τα επίπεδα, Μονοπολικούς Ενεργοποιητές http://www.r-charge.net/10-Pole-Monopole-Kit.html

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

είναι αλήθεια ότι οι ανοιχτού τύπου με τα ζουμιά έχουν χρήσιμη χωρητικότητα σημαντικα μικρότερη της ονομαστικής. αν πέσει η τάση τους κάτω από 10κάτι βολτ, κρυσταλλώνονται και αχρηστεύονται τελείως

είναι ακριβότερες οι μπαταρίες βαθιάς εκφόρτισης

γρήγορες - μεγάλες - φτηνές

διάλεξε δύο...





> Προτείνω μια νέα τεχνολογία ωφέλιμη σε όλα τα επίπεδα, Μονοπολικούς Ενεργοποιητές http://www.r-charge.net/10-Pole-Monopole-Kit.html




ΟΧΙ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ

(congrats)

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλημέρα και σε ευχαριστώ που ρώτησες διότι παρέλειψα να γράψω πάνω, ότι αφορά τις μπαταρίες Heavy duty τύπου Marine. Είχα την ευκαιρία στην προηγούμενη εργασία μου με συνάδελφο ηλεκτρολόγο στα σκάφη αναψυχής να τεστάρουμε στο COP 20 τους με ελεγχόμενο φορτίο τις καινούργιες μπαταρίες που αντικαθιστούσαμε στα σκάφη. Καμία δεν απέδιδε στο ποσοστό COP 20 ωρών συνεχόμενα σύμφωνα με την ονομαστική χωρητικότητα τους κατα τον κατασκευαστή. 
> 
> Ονομαστική χωρητικότητα π.χ. 100Ah διαιρείς με τον αριθμό 20 (COP 20) = 5 Α. Υπολογίζεις εκ νέου το ποσό βάση του DOD 80%, άρα 80 διά του 5 = 16 δηλαδή 1.6 Α. Σε μία τέτοια μπαταρία 100Ah marine καινούργια στην πρώτη δοκιμή με ελεγχόμενο φορτίο 1.6 Α κράτησε συνεχόμενα 18 ώρες περίπου μέχρι τα 12v. Στην δεύτερη δοκιμή με ελεγχόμενο φορτίο 1.4 Α αυτή τη φορά κράτησε συνεχόμενα 19 ώρες και κάμποσα λεπτά μέχρι τα 12v. 
> 
> Για να μην δημιουργούνται παρανοήσεις δεν ειπώθηκε κάτι για τις πηγές ενέργειας! Ανέφερα τις εσκεμμένες άχρηστες τεχνολογίες φθοράς που μας δώσανε και συνέχεια πληρώνεις και ξαναπληρώνεις και πάλι ούτε εσύ ωφελείσε ούτε το περιβάλλον γύρω σου. Προτείνω μια νέα τεχνολογία ωφέλιμη σε όλα τα επίπεδα, Μονοπολικούς Ενεργοποιητές http://www.r-charge.net/10-Pole-Monopole-Kit.html




Παντως οσες φορες μπορεσα να πιστοποιησω μπαταρια ,παντα ημουν μεσα στα φυσιολογικα πλαισια απωλειων.
Ειλικρινα επειδη και οι τιμες που αναφερεις ειναι κατω απο 50% της ονομαστικης τιμης μου φαινεται πολυ περιεργο.
Φανταζομαι οτι τις τσεκαρατε μετα απο 3-4 κυκλους φορτισης αποφορτισης και οχι καινουργιες οπως τις αγορασατε?
επισης δεν θυμαμαι κιολας τον τυπο για να υπολογισουμε και τις απωλειες λογω της θερμοκρασιας.διαφορη των 25 βαθμων.

το link τι ειναι?αλλος ενας που ανακαλυψε την αεναο ενεργεια?

----------


## genesis

Τι είναι το "COP" στις μπαταρίες....πρώτη φορά το ακούω (για μπαταρίες)...

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

δεν είμαι σίγουρος, αλλά κάτι με charge/output/power μάλλον η έξοδος νορμαλισμένη στην χωρητικότητα της μπαταρίας; κάτι τέτοιο; cop1 άδειασμα σε 1 ώρα cop 20 άδειασμα σε 20 ώρες, κάτι αντίστοιχο με τη φόρτιση c1/2 σημαίνει με ρυθμό το μισό της ονομαστικής χωρητικότητας.

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> *είναι αλήθεια ότι οι ανοιχτού τύπου με τα ζουμιά έχουν χρήσιμη χωρητικότητα σημαντικα μικρότερη της ονομαστικής. αν πέσει η τάση τους κάτω από 10κάτι βολτ, κρυσταλλώνονται και αχρηστεύονται τελείως*
> 
> είναι ακριβότερες οι μπαταρίες βαθιάς εκφόρτισης
> 
> γρήγορες - μεγάλες - φτηνές
> 
> διάλεξε δύο...
> 
> 
> ...



*Συμφωνώ εδώ. Το έχω διαπιστώσει έμπρακτα σε όλες τις δοκιμές φορτίου που έχω κάνει μέχρι τώρα με μπαταρίες ανοικτού τύπου (κυρίως αυτοκινήτου starter).Οι μπαταρίες ανοικτού τύπου και κλειστού αυτοκινήτου (starter) με DOD 20% όταν τις αποφορτίζουμε μέχρι τα 12v υπο φορτίο είναι ουσιαστικά νεκρές.* *Δοκιμάστε το και διασταυρώστε το έμπρακτα, όσοι θέλετε φυσικά.* :Smile: 





> Παντως οσες φορες μπορεσα να πιστοποιησω μπαταρια ,παντα ημουν μεσα στα φυσιολογικα πλαισια απωλειων.
> Ειλικρινα επειδη και οι τιμες που αναφερεις ειναι κατω απο 50% της ονομαστικης τιμης μου φαινεται πολυ περιεργο.
> Φανταζομαι οτι τις τσεκαρατε μετα απο 3-4 κυκλους φορτισης αποφορτισης και οχι καινουργιες οπως τις αγορασατε?
> επισης δεν θυμαμαι κιολας τον τυπο για να υπολογισουμε και τις απωλειες λογω της θερμοκρασιας.διαφορη των 25 βαθμων.
> 
> το link τι ειναι?αλλος ενας που ανακαλυψε την αεναο ενεργεια?



Στους 2 πρώτους κύκλους φόρτισης και έπειτα αποφόρτιση στο COP20 τους. Θυμάμαι ότι οι συγκεκριμένες 8 στον αριθμό που αντικαταστήσαμε ήταν κλειστού τύπου Heavy duty Marine DOD 80% της Tudor 100Ah με CCA 720 A. Μέσα απο όλη αυτην την εμπειρία διαπιστώσαμε έμπρακτα και χειροπιαστά ότι οι κλειστού τύπου μπαταρίες δεν έχουν ούτε τις αντοχές που αναφέρει ο κατασκευαστής και επίσης ο συντελεστής απόδοσής τους για 20 ώρες (COP) είναι κατά πολύ μικρότερος σύμφωνα με την ονομαστική χωρητικότητα τους. Το επαναλάβαμε και άλλες φορές με μπαταρίες κλειστού τύπου άλλου κατασκευαστή.





> Τι είναι το "COP" στις μπαταρίες....πρώτη φορά το ακούω (για μπαταρίες)...



coefficient of performance -> COP εν συντομία -> Συντελεστής απόδοσης μιας μπαταρίας υπο σταθερό φορτίο συνεχόμενα για ένα καθορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα. Π.χ COP20 ->  20 ώρες. Όπου συντελεστής είναι το πόσο της κατανάλωσης σε ένταση (Αμπέρ) που έδωσε σταθερά και συνεχόμενα στο καθορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα αποφόρτισης.

----------


## vasilllis

*Depth of Discharge (DOD) this is very important!* _DOD a measure of how  deeply  a battery is discharged. When a battery is 100% full,  the DOD is 0%.  Ampere hours removed from a fully charged cell or battery, is expressed  as a  percentage of rated capacity. For example if 25 Ah are removed from a  100 Ah  battery, it's depth of discharge is 25% and the battery is at a 75%  state  of charge._
OK, with the definition taken  care of, why is DOD an important part of calculating battery capacity?    First another definition:
_A Cycle is a period of  discharge and recharge is called one cycle.  A battery  cycle is one complete discharge and recharge cycle. It is usually considered to  be discharging from 100% to 20% DOD, and then back to 100%. One of a Battery's  performance indicators is the measure of the expected number of cycles it may  deliver.  _ 
The greater the average  depth-of-discharge, the shorter the cycle life. Be careful when looking at  ratings that list how many cycles a battery is rated   for unless it also states how far down it is being discharged. A battery  that is  rated for a 20 year life expectancy if discharged by only 15% may have a  5 year  life expectancy if discharged to 50%.  Typically batteries ratings are  in AHr are published  to 100% discharge.  (Careful again! The  longer the discharge time e.g. 100 hr the more Ampere hours that can be  squeezed  from a battery.  Ratings should be compared at 20 hr  discharge rate for  off-grid purposes.)
Here's the crunch; If say a 100  AHr battery  that is discharged to 100% will last 100 cycles, however,  it will last 400 cycles if discharged to 50% and longer yet if discharged to  35%.  Before we go further with your battery sizing lets do the math for  DOD.
    100 cycles at 100% = 10,000 AHr discharge over the life of  the battery. (100 cycles of 100AHr = 10,000AHr.)
    400 cycles at 50% = 20,000 AHr discharge over the life of the  battery (400 cycles of 50AHr = 20,000 AHr.)
     At 400 cycles the battery lasts 4X as long an produces  2X as much power over its life!
back to battery sizing...


και για περισσοτερο διαβασμα  http://www.enviroharvest.ca/calculate_battery.htm

----------

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε (30-06-12)

----------


## genesis

...έχουν γραφτεί πολλά και όχι όλα ακριβή...

"COP" δείκτης για μπαταρίες δεν υπάρχει ή τουλάχιστον δεν τον έχω συναντήσει πουθενά τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια που ασχολούμαι με μπαταρίες σχεδόν καθημερινά.
Ο δείκτης COP χρησιμοποιείται για κλιματιστικά / αντλίες θερμότητας για να εκφράσει τον λόγο παραγόμενης θερμικής ισχύος / καταναλισκόμενη ηλεκτρική ισχύς που απαιτεί το μηχάνημα που τελικά μας δείχνει πόσο αποδοτικό είναι.

Για τις μπαταρίες μολύβδου / θειικού οξέως ("κλειστού" και "ανοικτού" τύπου) η χωρητικότητα μετριέται πάντα σε συνάρτηση με τον χρόνο εκφόρτισης.
Αν πούμε ότι μια μπαταρία είναι 500Ah χωρίς να αναφέρουμε τον χρόνο εκφόρτισης, απλά δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένο.
Πρέπει να πούμε 500Ah C20 (ή 20h) και αυτό δηλώνει ότι η συγκεκριμένη χωρητικότητα μετρήθηκε σε χρόνο εκφόρτισης 20 ωρών.

Η χωρητικότητα της μπαταρίας εξαρτάται από τον χρόνο εκφόρτισης (ή αν θέλετε από τον ρυθμό εκφόρτισης) γιατί κάθε μπαταρία έχει εσωτερική αντίσταση.
Ένα μέρος της ενέργειας που είχαμε αποθηκεύσει στην μπαταρία θα χαθεί κατά την εκφόρτιση στην εσωτερική αντίσταση της μπαταρίας γιατί θα μετατραπεί σε θερμότητα.
Στην πραγματικότητα δηλαδή δεν αλλάζει η χωρητικότητα της μπαταρίας, αλλάζει όμως η χωρητικότητα που μπορούμε να αξιοποιήσουμε εμείς στο φορτίο μας. Κάποιοι κατασκευαστές την ονομάζουν "φαινόμενη χωρητικότητα".

Επειδή η καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς σε μια αντίσταση είναι ανάλογη του ρεύματος που την διαρρέει (και μάλιστα στο τετράγωνο), όσο μεγαλύτερο το ρεύμα εκφόρτισης (δηλαδή μικρότερο "C" ) τόσο μικρότερη και η "ωφέλιμη" χωρητικότητα της μπαταρίας αφού όλο και περισσότερη ενέργεια καταναλώνεται στην εσωτερική αντίσταση της μπαταρίας.

Από μία "υγιή" μπαταρία, ανεξάρτητα από το αν χαρακτηρίζεται ως "βαθιάς εκφόρτισης" ή "εκκίνησης", μπορούμε να πάρουμε όλο το φορτίο της και να επιβεβαιώσουμε την χωρητικότητά της, όμως αυτό δεν είναι εύκολο να γίνει σε τυχαίες συνθήκες γιατί απλά υπάρχουν πολλοί άλλοι παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν την φαινόμενη χωρητικότητα της μπαταρίας με κυριότερο απ' όλους την θερμοκρασία.

Πάντως, αν κάποιος θέλει να το κάνει θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσει τα εξής βήματα...
1. Πρέπει πρώτα η μπαταρία να φορτιστεί στο 100%. Στις ανοιχτές μπαταρίες αυτό το επιβεβαιώνουμε από το SG (Specific Gravity) του ηλεκτρολύτη όπου απλά πρέπει να είναι αυτό που λέει ο κατασκευαστής, συνήθως επιτυγχάνεται μετά από "φόρτιση εξισορρόπησης" (equalizing). Στις κλειστού τύπου μπαταρίες θα πρέπει να ανεβάσουμε την τάση φόρτισης μέχρι το ασφαλές επίπεδο που ορίζει ο κατασκευαστής και να μείνει εκεί για κάποιο χρόνο (συνήθως 2 - 5 ώρες).
Σημειώστε ότι οι φορτιστές μπαταριών (ακόμη και αυτοί που είναι πολύ εξελιγμένοι) είναι ρυθμισμένοι να φορτίζουν τις μπαταρίες μολύβδου μέχρι περίπου 90% αφού από εκεί και πάνω έχουμε υπερβολική κατανάλωση ενέργειας, νερού και υπερβολική οξείδωση στις πλάκες μολύβδου.
Σε όλη την διαδικασία φροντίζουμε να μην ζεσταθεί η μπαταρία πάνω από τους περίπου 30 βαθμούς C.

2. Αφού είμαστε σίγουροι ότι η μπαταρία είναι φορτισμένη 100%, συνδέουμε φορτίο που καταναλώνει σταθερό και ελεγχόμενο ρεύμα και αρχίζουμε να μετράμε χρόνο.

3. Η διαδικασία ολοκληρώνεται όταν με το ρεύμα εκφόρτισης που έχουμε επιλέξει, η τάση της μπαταρίας πέσει στα 1,75V ή 1,80V (εξαρτάται από τον κατασκευαστή) ανά στοιχείο, δηλαδή στα 10,5 - 10,6V για 12βολτη μπαταρία....Τότε είμαστε σε βάθος εκφόρτισης 100%.
Συνήθως για μεγάλους ρυθμούς εκφόρτισης (C1 - C5) οι κατασκευαστές δίνουν μεγαλύτερη τάση στοιχείου, π.χ. 1,90V, ενώ για πιο αργούς ρυθμούς (C20 - C100) δίνουν πιο χαμηλές τάσεις για να σταματήσει η εκφόρτιση π.χ. 1,70V. Ο λόγος για αυτή την διαφορά είναι προφανώς και πάλι η εσωτερική αντίσταση της μπαταρίας που "παρεμβάλλεται" στο κύκλωμα με την πτώση τάσης που δημιουργείται πάνω της.
Εφόσον κρατήσαμε σταθερό το ρεύμα εκφόρτισης σε όλη την διαδικασία και έχουμε μετρήσει και τον χρόνο που χρειάστηκε η μπαταρία, είμαστε πλέον σε θέση να υπολογίσουμε την χωρητικότητα της μπαταρίας για τον συγκεκριμένο χρόνο και να επιβεβαιώσουμε αν είναι η μπαταρία είναι υγιής.
Το έχω κάνει αρκετές φορές και σπάνια υπάρχει απόκλιση πάνω από 20% (όχι σε απόλυτα εργαστηριακές συνθήκες και εννοείται με "υγιή" μπαταρία).

4. Φορτίζουμε αμέσως την μπαταρία όπως στο 1. Μια βαθιά εκφορτισμένη μπαταρία είναι επιρρεπής στην θείωση και δεν πρέπει να μένει εκεί για πολύ χρόνο.

Αυτά για την χωρητικότητα.

----------

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε (30-06-12), 

patent61 (01-07-12), 

vasilllis (30-06-12)

----------


## vasilllis

> ...έχουν γραφτεί πολλά και όχι όλα ακριβή...
> 
> "COP" δείκτης για μπαταρίες δεν υπάρχει ή τουλάχιστον δεν τον έχω συναντήσει πουθενά τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια που ασχολούμαι με μπαταρίες σχεδόν καθημερινά.
> Ο δείκτης COP χρησιμοποιείται για κλιματιστικά / αντλίες θερμότητας για να εκφράσει τον λόγο παραγόμενης θερμικής ισχύος / καταναλισκόμενη ηλεκτρική ισχύς που απαιτεί το μηχάνημα που τελικά μας δείχνει πόσο αποδοτικό είναι.
> 
> Για τις μπαταρίες μολύβδου / θειικού οξέως ("κλειστού" και "ανοικτού" τύπου) η χωρητικότητα μετριέται πάντα σε συνάρτηση με τον χρόνο εκφόρτισης.
> Αν πούμε ότι μια μπαταρία είναι 500Ah χωρίς να αναφέρουμε τον χρόνο εκφόρτισης, απλά δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένο.
> Πρέπει να πούμε 500Ah C20 (ή 20h) και αυτό δηλώνει ότι η συγκεκριμένη χωρητικότητα μετρήθηκε σε χρόνο εκφόρτισης 20 ωρών.
> 
> ...



Ορισμενες βεβαια μπαταριες εχουν οριο αποφορτισης σε συναρτηση με την διαρκεια ζωης τους.

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> ...έχουν γραφτεί πολλά και όχι όλα ακριβή...
> 
> *"COP" δείκτης για μπαταρίες δεν υπάρχει ή τουλάχιστον δεν τον έχω συναντήσει πουθενά τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια που ασχολούμαι με μπαταρίες σχεδόν καθημερινά.
> Ο δείκτης COP χρησιμοποιείται για κλιματιστικά / αντλίες θερμότητας για να εκφράσει τον λόγο παραγόμενης θερμικής ισχύος / καταναλισκόμενη ηλεκτρική ισχύς που απαιτεί το μηχάνημα που τελικά μας δείχνει πόσο αποδοτικό είναι.
> *



*Τον χρησιμοποιούν(ώ) όσοι ασχολούνται με τους Μονοπολικούς Ενεργοποιητές για να βγάλουμε τον συντελεστή απόδοσης της τράπεζας μπαταριών που φορτίζουν. Παράλληλα είναι μια νέα μέθοδος που μαθαίνω κατά την διάρκεια της ενασχόλησης μου με τους Μονοπολικούς Ενεργοποιητές, πλήρως εφαρμόσιμη για τον υπολογισμό του ποσού της μπαταρίας που θα δοκιμαστεί για 20 ώρες. Μιας που το αναφέρεις ότι ασχολείσαι τόσα χρόνια με μπαταρίες, πως υπολογίζεις το ποσό έντασης (Αμπέρ) της ανάλογης 12v μπαταρίας σε μια δοκιμή υπο φορτίο συνεχόμενα για 20 ώρες ;*

----------


## stdio

> αρα 230w*6Hr=1380WH εχεις την ημερα απο το πανελ.
> Καταναλωσεις:
> 1000wh ψυγειο
> 20*5hr + 5*5Hr= 125wh φωτισμος
> 20*5=100wh tv
> συνολο 1225 wh καταναλωση μπολικα μπολικα
> 
> Πες μας και τον λογο του συστηματος,δεν υπαρχει δεη?αυθαιρετο?
> κοστος?
> ...



εισαι λαθος
ψυγειο: μετρημενο περιπου 300 wh ανα 24 ωρες κατηγορια Α +
φωτισμος : οποια λαμπα χρειαζεται αναβει οποια δεν χρειαζεται σβηνει, σκοτεινιαζει μετα τις 9:30 καταναλωση max 30 wh
τηλεοραση ελαχιστη καταναλωση, στο χωριο δεν πας για να δεις τη σαβουρα που δειχνουν τα καναλια
ο ηλιος βλεπει τα πανελ απο τις 8 περιπου το πρωι εως σχεδον 7 το βραδυ
κοστος
μπαταριες 250 ευρω
πανελ περιπου 250 ευρω
κοντρολερ 30 ευρω
λαμπες καλωδια κλπ περιπου 50 ευρω
λογος του συστηματος οικονομικος, δεν εχεις δεη δεν σε 'ξερε'ι κανεις
το συστημα λειτουργει φετος για τριτο χρονο

----------


## vasilllis

> εισαι λαθος
> ψυγειο: μετρημενο περιπου 300 wh ανα 24 ωρες κατηγορια Α +
> φωτισμος : οποια λαμπα χρειαζεται αναβει οποια δεν χρειαζεται σβηνει, σκοτεινιαζει μετα τις 9:30 καταναλωση max 30 wh
> τηλεοραση ελαχιστη καταναλωση, στο χωριο δεν πας για να δεις τη σαβουρα που δειχνουν τα καναλια
> ο ηλιος βλεπει τα πανελ απο τις 8 περιπου το πρωι εως σχεδον 7 το βραδυ
> κοστος
> μπαταριες 250 ευρω
> πανελ περιπου 250 ευρω
> κοντρολερ 30 ευρω
> ...



Kωστα
εναν υπολογισμο εκανα λογικο ειναι να πεσω εξω αφου καθε ανθρωπος εχει τα δικα του γουστα.
Τωρα για το ψυγειο δεν θυμαμαι να ανεφερες Α+ ,οποτε βαρα με   :Smile: 
Το οτι το βλεπει ο ηλιος απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ.Απλα στις 8:00 το πρωι και στις 19:00 το βραδυ τα πανελ δεν εχουν την ονομαστικη τους αποδοση.Για αυτο περιπου τα υπολογιζουν 6 ωρες το καλοκαιρι και 3-4 τον χειμωνα σε ηλιοφανεια.

Μακαρι να ειχαμε ολοι την δυνατοτητα να απεκαρτοποιηθουμε.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

μακάρι να είχε μισό γραμμάριο μυαλό η δεη να έβαζε φωτοβολταϊκά σε ακατοίκητα ξερονήσια που τα βαράει ο ήλιος τσάμπα

και δεν θα χρειαζόμασταν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ αλλο ενεργειακά και μάλιστα θα ΕΞΑΓΑΜΕ τα ΚΕΡΑΤΑ ΜΑΣ

----------


## vasilllis

> μακάρι να είχε μισό γραμμάριο μυαλό η δεη να έβαζε φωτοβολταϊκά σε ακατοίκητα ξερονήσια που τα βαράει ο ήλιος τσάμπα
> 
> και δεν θα χρειαζόμασταν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ αλλο ενεργειακά και μάλιστα θα ΕΞΑΓΑΜΕ τα ΚΕΡΑΤΑ ΜΑΣ



μυαλο εχει.ΑΛΛΑ πραγματα λειπουν.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

αν θες να πεις ότι η δεη έχει μυαλ*ά* θα συμφωνήσω α-πό-λυ-τα. Απορρίπτω όμως ότι η δεηέχει μυαλό.

----------


## καπιστρι

Καλημερα και απο εμενα παιδια.
Πολλες φορες αναφερθηκαν οι καταναλωσεις των ψυγειων, κλασης Α, Α+ κλπ.
Δεν θελω να ανοιξω νεο θεμα, και ρωτω εδω για να μεθαινουμε ολοι.
Ειμαι με φωτοβολταικα στο σπιτι εδω και 1,5 χρονο περιπου.Παρατηρησα -αν και περιμενα το αντιθετο- οτι τωρα το καλοκαιρι, παρα την 12ωρη ηλιοφανεια (ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ) , το συστημα μου με καλυπτει οριακα. 
Μετρησα τον καταψυκτη (85W) και καταναλωνει 1800Wh/24h. Δεν μετρησα το ψυγειο γιατι ειναι εντοιχισμενο και ειναι μπελας να φτασω στην πριζα του, ομως 
καποια βραδια το εκλεισα δοκιμαστικα, και βεβαιωθηκα για την υπερβολικη καταναλωση, του, που μου δημιουργει προβλημα.
Αποφασισα την αντικτασταση του με ψυγειο υγραεριου, αλλα και εκεινου η τιμη αγορας ειναι υπερβολικα υψηλη, και η καταναλωση του σε υγραεριο μεγαλη(50Ε/μηνα).
Τωρα , μετα την αναφορα σε ψυγεια κλασης Α, Α+....  ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ασχοληθει καποιος απο εσας με την ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ, καταναλωση που εχει ενα τετοιο ψυγειο σε 24ωρη βαση;  
Εχει καποιος προσωπικη εμπειρια; Σε καποια διαφημηση ακουσα για συγκεκριμενη μαρκα, με καταναλωση λιγοτερη απο μια λαμπα οικονομιας.
Ισχυει αραγε αυτο στον πραγματικο κοσμο, 'η ειναι μονο θεωρια;
Παρακαλω τα φωτα σας γιατι δεν εχω λεφτα για δοκιμες και ισως τελικα για πεταμα.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## genesis

> *Τον χρησιμοποιούν(ώ) όσοι ασχολούνται με τους Μονοπολικούς Ενεργοποιητές για να βγάλουμε τον συντελεστή απόδοσης της τράπεζας μπαταριών που φορτίζουν. Παράλληλα είναι μια νέα μέθοδος που μαθαίνω κατά την διάρκεια της ενασχόλησης μου με τους Μονοπολικούς Ενεργοποιητές, πλήρως εφαρμόσιμη για τον υπολογισμό του ποσού της μπαταρίας που θα δοκιμαστεί για 20 ώρες. Μιας που το αναφέρεις ότι ασχολείσαι τόσα χρόνια με μπαταρίες, πως υπολογίζεις το ποσό έντασης (Αμπέρ) της ανάλογης 12v μπαταρίας σε μια δοκιμή υπο φορτίο συνεχόμενα για 20 ώρες ;*



Στέλιο, δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με τους Μ.Ε. που αναφέρεις και δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες. Για το COP όμως είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν είναι ορολογία που χρησιμοποιείται για μπαταρίες. Η απόδοση της μπαταρίας με δεδομένο ότι η ενέργεια που θα πάρουμε είναι πάντα λιγότερη από την ενέργεια που δώσαμε για να την φορτίσουμε, εξαρτάται βεβαίως από την μπαταρία και τον τύπο της (η "αυτοεκφόρτιση" της μπαταρίας είναι ένα τέτοιο κατασκευαστικό χαρακτηριστικό), όμως η ίδια η εφαρμογή και ο τρόπος που φορτίζεται / εκφορτίζεται η μπαταρία έχουν συνήθως μεγαλύτερη συνεισφορά στην τελική απόδοση.
Αν π.χ. σε μια δεδομένη εφαρμογή διπλασιάσω την χωρητικότητα της μπαταρίας χωρίς να αλλάξω οτιδήποτε άλλο, αμέσως έχω μειώσει τις απώλειες σε λιγότερο από το μισό και έχω αυξήσει την "φαινόμενη χωρητικότητα" σε περισσότερο από το διπλάσιο....όλα αυτά λόγω της απώλειας στην εσωτερική αντίσταση της μπαταρίας.

Την ένταση του ρεύματος για συγκεκριμένο χρόνο εκφόρτισης (π.χ. C20) μπορείς να την βρεις συνήθως στο datasheet της μπαταρίας όπου ο κατασκευαστής συνήθως παραθέτει τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων.
Αν δεν υπάρχει datasheet, διαιρείς την ονομαστική χωρητικότητα με τον χρόνο που αυτή αναφέρεται και το βρίσκεις (π.χ. χωρητικότητα 200Ah(C20), 200/20=10A). Από την άλλη, δεν με ενδιαφέρει ακρίβεια...απλά πρέπει να καταλάβουμε / επιβεβαιώσουμε την κατάσταση της μπαταρίας, οπότε ένα ρεύμα εκφόρτισης κοντά στο θεωρητικό είναι ΟΚ για να μετρήσεις τον χρόνο που η μπαταρία θα πέσει από SOC 100% σε SOC 0%. Πολλαπλασιάζεις χρόνο και ρεύμα και βρίσκεις την πραγματική χωρητικότητα σε Ah που σου έδωσε η μπαταρία...θα καταλάβεις αν είναι ΟΚ ή όχι.
SOC = State Of Charge ~ κατάσταση φόρτισης






> ......Τωρα , μετα την αναφορα σε ψυγεια κλασης Α, Α+....  ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ασχοληθει καποιος απο εσας με την ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ, καταναλωση που εχει ενα τετοιο ψυγειο σε 24ωρη βαση;  
> Εχει καποιος προσωπικη εμπειρια; Σε καποια διαφημηση ακουσα για συγκεκριμενη μαρκα, με καταναλωση λιγοτερη απο μια λαμπα οικονομιας.
> Ισχυει αραγε αυτο στον πραγματικο κοσμο, 'η ειναι μονο θεωρια;
> Παρακαλω τα φωτα σας γιατι δεν εχω λεφτα για δοκιμες και ισως τελικα για πεταμα.
> Ευχαριστω



Μην πάρεις ψυγείο αερίου. Αυτά που αναφέρουν τα παιδιά παραπάνω είναι αληθινά και ισχύουν στην πράξη.
Πράγματι τα νέα ψυγεία ενεργειακής κλάσης Α ή Α+ που έχουν κατασκευασθεί την τελευταία 5ετία έχουν σημαντικά μικρότερη κατανάλωση σε σύγκριση με τα παλιότερα.
Εξαρτάται από το μέγεθος και την ποιότητα του ψυγείου αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τις καταναλώσεις των ψυγείων / καταψυκτών προ 15ετίας.
Με τις 1,8kWh που καταναλώνει ο καταψύκτης σου είναι σίγουρο ότι με ψυγείο Α+ και καταψύκτη Α++ θα λειτουργούν ΚΑΙ τα δύο.
Η μεγάλη διαφορά προέρχεται από τα μονωτικά υλικά και από τις βελτιστοποίηση του κυκλώματος ψύξης ώστε να μειωθούν οι απώλειες.
Μην πάρεις ψυγείο "NO FROST"....καταναλώνουν λίγο περισσότερο λόγω της αντίστασης που κάνει αποπαγοποίηση.

----------

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε (01-07-12)

----------


## apollonas

> .
> Τωρα , μετα την αναφορα σε ψυγεια κλασης Α, Α+....  ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ασχοληθει καποιος απο εσας με την ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ, καταναλωση που εχει ενα τετοιο ψυγειο σε 24ωρη βαση;  
> Εχει καποιος προσωπικη εμπειρια; Σε καποια διαφημηση ακουσα για συγκεκριμενη μαρκα, με καταναλωση λιγοτερη απο μια λαμπα οικονομιας.
> Ισχυει αραγε αυτο στον πραγματικο κοσμο, 'η ειναι μονο θεωρια;
> Παρακαλω τα φωτα σας γιατι δεν εχω λεφτα για δοκιμες και ισως τελικα για πεταμα.
> Ευχαριστω



Το ειδα και εγω σε σιτε της Bosh που λεει ψυγειο με λιγοτερο απο 30w δεν ξερω αν ισχη

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Μην πάρεις ψυγείο "NO FROST"....καταναλώνουν λίγο περισσότερο λόγω της αντίστασης που κάνει αποπαγοποίηση.



δεν ξέρω... αν δεν είναι nofrost, θα πιάσει πάγο σε κάποια στιγμή, οπότε και θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις απόψυξη με το χέρι... οπότε θα σου κοστίσει την ενέργεια που θα φάει το ψυγείο για να ξαναφτάσει στην ισορροπία. από την άλλη, ψυγείο χωρίς νοφροστ=απλούστερη κατασκευή, λιγότερη πιθανότητα προβλήματος

πολύ μπλέξιμο και εν τέλει δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει, τα ψυγεία εν τέλει δεν είναι ενεργοβόρες συσκευές.





> Ελάχιστες μπαταρίες πεθαίνουν από "φυσικά αίτια", οι περισσότερες δολοφονούνται.



χχααχαχαχ γαμάτοοοο !

----------


## apollonas

http://www.bosch-home.gr/%CF%80%CF%8...?source=browse

ΨΥΓΕΙΟ 25 WATT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

24.6W, σε παρακαλώ  :Very Happy:

----------


## καπιστρι

Ωραια .. 24.6W .... πολυ καλο για ναναι αληθινο. Παμε λοιπον στην bosch για ψαξιμο.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## vasilllis

> δεν ξέρω... αν δεν είναι nofrost, θα πιάσει πάγο σε κάποια στιγμή, οπότε και θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις απόψυξη με το χέρι... οπότε θα σου κοστίσει την ενέργεια που θα φάει το ψυγείο για να ξαναφτάσει στην ισορροπία. από την άλλη, ψυγείο χωρίς νοφροστ=απλούστερη κατασκευή, λιγότερη πιθανότητα προβλήματος
> 
> πολύ μπλέξιμο και εν τέλει δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει, τα ψυγεία εν τέλει δεν είναι ενεργοβόρες συσκευές.
> 
> 
> 
> χχααχαχαχ γαμάτοοοο !



και εγω δεν εχω nofrost.Kανω μια φορα τον χρονο αποψυξη,δεν χαλασε και ο κοσμος.

----------


## apollonas

> Ωραια .. 24.6W .... πολυ καλο για ναναι αληθινο. Παμε λοιπον στην bosch για ψαξιμο.
> Ευχαριστω.



TELIKA EINAI ALHUINO H OXI ?  :Confused1:

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

δεν μου φαίνεται εξωπραγματική τιμή για σωστή χρήση καλοφτιαγμένου ψυγείου

----------


## angel_grig

Yπαρχει και αυτη εδω η πατεντα http://mtbest.net/chest_fridge_1.pdf αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο αποδοτικη ειναι..στην περιγραφη παντως ακουγεται καλο..

----------

